# Here we go again!



## lexiecat (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi ladies
Been absolutely ages since I posted on ff. it kept me sane during some very very dark days. Our beautiful little man is now 15 months old and it's time to start trying for a little bro or sis. As u can see from my sig he was a natural conception after our first failed Ivf. I'm feeling really hopeful but wondered if there was anyone else out there in a similar position? I've been having ovulation cramps today just like I used to get when the dreaded Endo was destroying my chances (took 2 years of heartache before diagnosis) , so I'm wondering if I'll need another op to remove.  We won't qualify for Ivf now as we have wee man (quite rightly so!) and we would struggle to afford private, so it's natural or nothing really. I'm just writing all my thoughts down really, very therapeutic! Baby dust to all this new year xx


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi lexiecat,

I just wanted to wish you all the best for 2015 and lots of luck for wonderful news in the near future  

Angie x


----------



## lexiecat (Jun 13, 2011)

Aw thank you Angie, hope you had a wonderful Xmas with your little ones xx


----------

